# best camera for around the £150 mark.



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

ok lad im geting my gf a camera for christmas and want to spend max £150
the camera needs to look nice (yep its for a girl!)

want to to be small and would be great if it took sd memory.

let me know what camera you think would be a good idea.


thanks ryan :thumb:


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

Cannon ixus 75  about £134 from Amazon. Few quid left for a case and bugger card too


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

rorton said:


> Cannon ixus 75  about £134 from Amazon. Few quid left for a case and bugger card too


^^ ditto. I bought mine from Amazon, it took about a week to get to me. I bought the 4gb memory card too for about £25......they wanted £60 for exactly the same one in shop the weekend !!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

what about this one Casio EX-Z77RD that any good? as she likes the look of it lol


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I just bought one of these for the GF and took the free 1GB card. Gets great reviews and its a cracking little camera.

http://www.play.com/Electronics/Electronics/4-/3363063/-/Product.html?sp=1&dpr=118600


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

rorton said:


> Cannon ixus 75  about £134 from Amazon. Few quid left for a case and bugger card too


the bugger card??? is that the "well I got you a new camera, so now I want to play the bugger card"? good luck with that


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> what about this one Casio EX-Z77RD that any good? as she likes the look of it lol


I haven't read many good reviews to be honest about Casio ones, as I was considering one at the time of looking. They're a little on the 'chunky' side too (which I was a bit fussy about). Just my two-penny-worth :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

think i will go for the Cannon ixus 75 as iv just also read some very good reviews!

thanks lads!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

just orderd one for bestprice,with a 2gb card for £144.

thanks


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

The Apprentice said:


> the bugger card??? is that the "well I got you a new camera, so now I want to play the bugger card"? good luck with that


lol, you made me spit my tea all over the screen! She would let me take a photo of that,


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I bought this camera and really regret it. Have a look at my aston martin thread in the studio. The lens flared like mad when the site lights were pointing anywhere near it, and the low light capabilities sucked!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

If you want a £150 camera but only want to pay £75, check out your local Argos stores as they have the Fuji A920 *9.3 megapixel * for half price. I bought one yesterday and it's great. I've always had Fuji digital and really like them. Might still be some left but it took me a while to track down a store that still had 1 left :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> I bought this camera and really regret it. Have a look at my aston martin thread in the studio. The lens flared like mad when the site lights were pointing anywhere near it, and the low light capabilities sucked!


Would have to agree with Paul on this one,

My old Ixus was superb and was only 4m pixels.


----------



## kite (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone else find your eyes water when putting the card in?


----------



## VOLVOB10M (Nov 6, 2006)

Panasonic fx 55


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Panasonic for the money, and for the SD card aspect preferred by the OP.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

kite said:


> Anyone else find your eyes water when putting the card in?


I find that particular slot a little tight, and sometimes very difficult to get my fingers into!!!


----------

